# 65 gto front end rebuild



## d.reese (Apr 27, 2009)

Place all front end sheet metal / inner fender wells / splash guards, on the GTO this week end, could use a blow up of parts assembly. I called AMES and they said I would have one at the end of close WED via e-mail. not seen yet? Help if you have access to one! thanks

Never mind, moving forward!!!!!


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## d.reese (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, I am well on my way to my first ground up /frame off full restoration on a car that truly was not a great canaidate to do!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Nice!:cheers


----------

